# Concurrent Doe ML Hunting



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

*ML hunting Concurrent Doe Tags 07' season?*​
I didn't draw a ML tag, but ML hunted doe on a Concurrent Tag433.33%I didn't put in for a ML tag, but ML hunted Concurrent Doe Tag(s)216.67%I drew a ML tag and hunted only on it325.00%I drew a ML tag and also ML hunted Cncurrent Doe Tag(s)325.00%


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

This one is for ND residents only. It's pretty much a given that most muzzle loader hunters in ND hunt on a concurrent doe tag(s) during ML season while waiting the 5 years average it takes to draw a muzzleloader season tag.

I've never seen any numbers on this and I'm purely curious what they are, also what percentage are ML hunting extra doe tags w/o putting in for a ML tag. So here are the questions.

BTW, I don't care if you hunted modern or sidelock and am not looking to support or rebutt any opinion or position.

I didn't draw but ML hunted doe on a Concurrent Tag

I didn't put in for a ML tag but ML hunted doe on a Concurrent Tag

I drew a ML tag and hunted only on it

I drew a ML tag and also ML hunted doe on a Concurrent Tag

Thanks for your input... :beer:

BTW, I myself didn't get my ML app in, but ML hunted during ML season on an extra doe tag. I won't be missing the deadline in the future...


----------



## Aythya (Oct 23, 2004)

This year I got lucky and drew and ML buck tag. But I also bought a concurrent doe tag to use during that season. When I don't draw a ML tag I still use a concurrent doe tag during the ML season.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I have to appologize for saying I was drawn for 2 ML tags in 2 years. I actually shot my first(last year's doe) ML deer with a concurrent doe tag. I actually found my carcass tag in a bag in my freezer. In my excitement at actually shooting a ML deer I must have willed myself to think I actually had a ML tag. This year I did draw a ML buck tag, but thinking I am a much better hunter than I really am, tried to get a wall hanger. I never saw any thing bigger than a 4x2, so I did not harvest a ML deer this year. Next year when I don't draw a ML tag, I most definately will try a concurrent tag just to get out during ML season.


----------



## jimbob357 (Jan 2, 2006)

Jon, 
In 2007, I drew a ML doe tag as my 2nd choice, and had one concurrent doe tag.
in 2006, I had I believe 2 concurrent doe tags.
In 2005, I had a ML buck tag and 1 or 2 concurrent doe tags.

In a 4 or 5 year span, I seem to draw a ML buck tag one year, a 2nd choice ML doe tag 1 or 2 years, and have to rely on a concurrent doe tag the other year or two.

I LOVE the concurrent season, and always save at least 1 doe tag to fill with ML.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Even with only 10 responses so far, it's interesting how the percentages are working out. 60% would not have been able to ML hunt were it not for the extra doe tags. I bet that number goes up as more respond.

Sure looks like the availability of over the counter concurrent doe tags is a big reason that ML hunting has become more popular than ever before and is allowing more of us to participate & enjoy the sport...


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Well when you have 2,000 to 2,500 tags (roughly) and over what? 7,000 applicants, something like that. The guys that ML just for the sake of being out there have to use the doe tags what, 3 or 4 out of 5 years?

This kinda falls into my definition of ND sportsmen however. I firmly believe most of the guys on this site, are the dyed in wool true sportsman, who "live and die" by the fall seasons so to speak. Who are out there, just to be out there alot of days. If you arent that serious about it, your probably not on this site much or at all.

Im wondering what how much change we would see in these numbers given a statewide poll, which of course is tough considering alot of people dont respond. Im guessing we would see an increase in "didnt draw a muzzy buck, didnt go out".


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

barebackjack said:


> Well when you have 2,000 to 2,500 tags (roughly) and over what? 7,000 applicants, something like that. The guys that ML just for the sake of being out there have to use the doe tags what, 3 or 4 out of 5 years?
> 
> This kinda falls into my definition of ND sportsmen however. I firmly believe most of the guys on this site, are the dyed in wool true sportsman, who "live and die" by the fall seasons so to speak. Who are out there, just to be out there alot of days. If you arent that serious about it, your probably not on this site much or at all.
> 
> Im wondering what how much change we would see in these numbers given a statewide poll, which of course is tough considering alot of people dont respond. Im guessing we would see an increase in "didnt draw a muzzy buck, didnt go out".


True, too bad NDGF just doesn't do a concurrent tag poll. I too would like to see how it falls...


----------

